# Devoted Dog Dad Takes Ill Labradoodle on a Final Mountain Hike in a Wheelbarrow to Say Goodbye



## Prairie dog (Jul 8, 2021)

Devoted Dog Dad Takes Ill Labradoodle on a Final Mountain Hike in a Wheelbarrow to Say Goodbye​
https://ca.yahoo.com/news/devoted-dog-dad-takes-ill-195856323.html


----------



## twinkles (Jul 8, 2021)

that is so sad


----------



## Keesha (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Jul 8, 2021)

It is so tough to lose a beloved pet.  After Marley was found to have had a cancerous mammary growth we thought we were home free.  Now I've located 2 more lumps on her and dread what the Vet will tell us.


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 9, 2021)

That made me tear up a little...

What a sweet man.


----------

